# Water Bugs aka Roaches on second floor



## Stew1972 (Aug 23, 2014)

I've done a search and didn't see any posts that matched my problem. I live in south Texas and there are huge roaches that usually stay outside. The locals call them Water Bugs. Well, I killed one in my son's room that is on the second floor of my home and I just killed another one in our utility room (2nd floor). Where are they coming from? These things are big. Like 2 inches long and the size of your index finger and middle finger together. I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with this kind of problem. Thanks!!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture?
Big difference between roach's and your so called "water bugs".
Google "silverfish" and see if that looks like what you have.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Probably this guy... we had tons of them in Florida but it's been so long since I lived there I don't remember how we dealt with them.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_cockroach


----------

